# Glasgow Centre for Reproductive Medicine



## jola (May 18, 2006)

Hi all - it looks like there is no thread on this yet - it is a new clinic in Glasgow and the first place in Scotland to offer egg share. Has anyone been there? I am thinking of trying it for egg share. 
Thanks for any feedback!
Jola


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Jola

I think previously there was no scottish clinics offering egg share so therefore is probably the reason why there is no previous thread for the clinic

I do hope that you will soon have lots of clinic buddies joining you

 

best wishes
Emxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I've known for a while that GCRM do egg share...Just forget to put it on the clinic list  

Their egg share package is a bit on the pricey side though   Unfortunatly I've been told that I can't donate again from the clinic I went to previously, and I was considering GCRM to get a second opinion. But when I saw their prices I was like WHAT!!!!!!!  

Keep us updated Jola as it will be very interesting to hear of your experience.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Jola

If you can IM me the contact details fro GCRM i will add it to the list of clinics egg sharing  

Em


----------



## jola (May 18, 2006)

Hi - have not logged on for a few days, sorry for having asked a question and then disappeared! Em I have sent you an IM with the details. Vicki - I am being dumb, but I couldnt see a price list - it just said, 'egg share program from £645' - where did you get something more detailed? And how does the price compare?
Cheers!
Jola


----------

